# Goat’s udder decreasing in size and production



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

One of my first fresheners had a kid about a week ago. Before having the baby she had a very tight, full, and large bag, but after kidding it had decreased more than half in size. I wasn’t too worried as I hadn’t began milking her yet and their was only one baby. However, the day after I started milking her, the amount of milk she is producing seems to be even less and to the point where her udder almost looks empty. She is getting proper nutrition so the only thing I can think of is maybe the products I used when milking her or the Ivermectin I wormed her with. I have used Ivermectin before though without this problem. Will post about the products I used in a few minutes.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Not sure if this makes a difference but her udder was very full for a little over a month before she kidded. Also when I milked her it was only enough to even the udder out from the baby only nursing on one side.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

These are the products I used
https://104homestead.com/homemade-teat-wash/

https://www.weedemandreap.com/homemade-udder-balm-recipe/

could have something to do with the essential oils used


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want milk production then a dairy doe must be milked out completely every day from the beginning. If she's just feeding one kid then she has adjusted for that and is only making what the kid needs.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Okay will continue to milk her then


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The ivermectin would not have depleted the milk supply and if anything would help as parasites are one major contributor to low supply. 

Nutrition, parasites, and selenium deficiency would be my first three suspects but as noted above, the kid is eating more each day and growing fast, and the doe is probably adjusting her production down to supply for only one kid. Is the kid only nursing one side? If yes, milk the other half of the udder twice per day.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

When my does decrease production I up alfalfa, water, and check for parasites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ashlynn, Maybe I missed it but what breed of goat do you have ? A doe will always fill out her udder to a very large size before she has the kids. However, once the kid/kids start nursing and remove most of the milk/colostrum then she has to start production. So if you goat is of milk breed then she should product enough miilk for the kid in one half and you would need to milk the other half. As stated above the worming will not reduce the milk production. However, if your goat is not dairy breed then she may only produce enough milk for the kid. This is especially true for a first timer. FF So if you will Tell us what breed of goat you have ?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

As I milked more often it got better but she is a FF. Her breed is Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Another thing: size of udder throughout the day while baby is free to suckle is not always a good indication of how much milk she is producing. Assuming baby has realized there are 2 halves to the udder, that baby will keep her empty by taking small, frequent meals. 

Now, if you are separating mom and kid overnight and her udder still looks empty in the morning when you go out to milk her, that's low milk production. 

If baby only milks one half, you must milk the ignored half at least twice a day every day if you want her to produce on both sides. 

FF with singles don't produce as much as experienced does with multiples. Milk production changes based on demand.


----------

